# Shoulder pain when squatting heavy



## RedLang (Mar 25, 2014)

I seem to get shoulder pain radiating from the top of my shoulder down through to my elbow when I squat heavy (> 80%). It seems to follow the brachialis muscle in the lower part of the arm and where the pectoral muscle attaches.
This also happens after the squat as well. Never during.

I have tried different placements and nothing seems to alleviate the pain. I try to keep elbows tucked under and never let them flare 

I always foam roll and stretch for 15 mins or so prior to my lifting.

1. Is this a mobility issue? 
2. If so, what mobility exercises would you recommend or do you perform?
3. Does anyone else have this problem?

Thanks brothers


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you squeeze your scapula together before you place the bar, and do you use a thumbless grip?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Do you squeeze your scapula together before you place the bar, and do you use a thumbless grip?



It sounds like a rotator cuff problem to me.  I screwed mine up pressing the bar out if the rack on bench day and now everything irritates it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> It sounds like a rotator cuff problem to me.  I screwed mine up pressing the bar out if the rack on bench day and now everything irritates it.



Yeah the pain radiating down sounds like a rotator. If he's gripping the bar with his thumbs, that binds up the shoulders and elbow a lot.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yeah the pain radiating down sounds like a rotator. If he's gripping the bar with his thumbs, that binds up the shoulders and elbow a lot.



I had trouble with the other one a few years ago and went to the dr and he gave me the shot of cortisone. I won't do that again, I had to take 6 weeks off from the gym and another 6 weeks of therapy.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 25, 2014)

I always squeeze my shoulders blades together before any lift and use a standard grip.
Should I go thumb less?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

RedLang said:


> I always squeeze my shoulders blades together before any lift and use a standard grip.
> Should I go thumb less?



Squats are the only lift that should ALWAYS be done with a thumbless grip.

As far as a suicide grip on other lifts....I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 25, 2014)

Will try the thumbless grip today and on heavy day and report back. Thanks


----------



## shenky (Mar 26, 2014)

if I've learned anything from my shoulder injury, it's to warm up your rotator cuff before every workout and focus on strengthening those tiny muscles as much as you would the large ones they support


----------



## RedLang (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok so after an anatomy revisit and some thinking, I think I may have tight pectorals placing pressure on the brachial plexus nerve tree. What led me to think this is my bench work has increased and I didn't increase my mobility work for chest or shoulders.

The problem is when squat, the pain is after the lift. And it disappears 45 mins- 1 hour post workout. The other weird thing was I never experience issues during overhead work.

So I extensively foam rolled my chest and had a massage to focus on this area and today when squatting I had no sign of pain at all. If this is all it was then it is a very simple overlook and also showed me again the key importance of mobility.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

RedLang said:


> Ok so after an anatomy revisit and some thinking, I think I may have tight pectorals placing pressure on the brachial plexus nerve tree. What led me to think this is my bench work has increased and I didn't increase my mobility work for chest or shoulders.
> 
> The problem is when squat, the pain is after the lift. And it disappears 45 mins- 1 hour post workout. The other weird thing was I never experience issues during overhead work.
> 
> So I extensively foam rolled my chest and had a massage to focus on this area and today when squatting I had no sign of pain at all. If this is all it was then it is a very simple overlook and also showed me again the key importance of mobility.



Face pulls are a great therapy for this.


----------

